# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  MAIZ BLANCO Y GARBANZO ( ORGANICOS )

## ALBERTO MORALES

Estoy en busca de maiz blanco organico y garbanzo organico para exportacion. 
Julio Morales julio.alberto.morales.sanchez@gmail.comTemas similares: VENTA MAÍZ CHULLPI, MAÍZ BLANCO DE MONTAÑA, MAÍZ GIGANTE BLANCO DEL CUSCO Busco/comrpo Maiz blanco gigante del cuzco SEMBRADOR PLANTADOR CULTIVADOR DE MAIZ CHOCLO CHALA MAQUINA AGRICOLA PARA SEMBRAR PLANTAR CULTIVAR PALLAR ARVEJA SEMBRADORA PLANTADORA CULTIVADORA FREJOL GARBANZO LENTEJA IMPLEMENTO MOTOCULTOR COMPRO MAIZ BLANCO NO GMO Precio de maiz blanco gigante del cusco

----------


## cultivandoperu

Hola Alberto en "Cultivando Perú"  tenemos a un productor que vende semillas de arroz, frejol y maíz de repente tiene lo que estas buscando
Puedes contactarlo ingresando al link SEMILLA DE ARROZ , MAIZ Y FRIJOL - CultivandoPeru

----------

